# Best sights to use???



## ccourtney_99 (Aug 14, 2006)

Any recommendations on the best multi pin sight out there for bowhunting??


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I really like the toxonics, I will be switching to them real soon, but currently I have the cobra sidewinder's but the fiber optic is exposed so there is a real potential to breaking that on a little branch, and its a pain to fix, also I know a lot of guys like the black gold's looks like a good sight, those three are all real good fixed pin sights.


----------



## pineislandguide (Sep 21, 2005)

I think I've use'd 'em all and the best hunting sight on the market is the Impact archery fixed 3 or 5 pin wrapped fiber optic sight.

Its like the Cobra, but the fiber optic pins are totally enclosed in a metal tube (the pin), so they are basically unbreakable.

It gathers a ton of light and is tough as heck, what more can you ask for.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

I like the ones by Sword and Extreme archery as well, lots of good ones out there as others have mentioned.
Check out the Sword line they are built extremely well with little to go wrong.

http://www.swordacusite.com/products.html#

http://www.extremearchery.com/sights1.html


----------

